

The Role of Trust in the Stellar Network - polymathist
http://www.hubbledev.com/blog/2014/08/22/the-role-of-trust-in-the-stellar-network/

======
oafitupa
> Stellar is a brand new decentralized protocol

Nope, it's just a clone of Ripple by the same author. He just dumped all his
XRP, rebranded the whole thing, and started a new pump and dump scheme. He
tried really hard to remove all the Ripple references from the code, but the
whole concept looked so similar (nothing interesting, just another premined,
centralized in practice service) that people caught him in no time.

~~~
ewzimm
Nobody ever tried to hide anything. Stellar was rebranded because it was
launched as a forked collaboration with additional people and additional code.
Look at the front page of stellar.org:

Stellar Development is led by Jed McCaleb (resuming development of the open-
source technology he created at Ripple) and Professor David Mazières (head of
Stanford’s Secure Computer Systems group, creator of SFS and bcrypt).

~~~
oafitupa
Yes, yes, they now admit it because they got caught. That doesn't change the
way they presented it when it was launched.

~~~
joyce
Joyce from Stellar here. We have not changed any content from our launch post
since it was published for launch. Please feel free to read over our post
here. Also adding Stripe's if anyone missed both announcements a month ago.
(Side note: Stellar is 1 month old today!)

\- [https://www.stellar.org/blog/introducing-
stellar/](https://www.stellar.org/blog/introducing-stellar/)

\- [https://stripe.com/blog/stellar](https://stripe.com/blog/stellar)

Thanks!

~~~
throwaway000002
Hi Joyce, what I'm really interested in are the details you promised in that
first blog post:

    
    
      We’ll be releasing a paper soon
      documenting and exploring a
      provably-correct version of this
      algorithm.
    

When should we expect this paper about Stellar's consensus model to be made
available?

Thanks.

~~~
philrapo
Here is an explanation of Ripple consensus which was forked by Stellar:
[http://dev.ripple.com/consensus-
whitepaper.html](http://dev.ripple.com/consensus-whitepaper.html)

------
mkrecny
Here are the 'trust lines' that have been extended to one Gateway based in New
Zealand (Coinex)

[https://www.yett.co/a/gs9HHU3pmkKBuvykhNm6xiK1JKrput9i3K](https://www.yett.co/a/gs9HHU3pmkKBuvykhNm6xiK1JKrput9i3K)

------
logn
How coupled together is the native currency and assets that need trust?
Meaning, suppose you wanted to swap in a different crypto coin for the native
currency one day, is that a major rewrite or more like a plug in?

------
Siecje
How do you create a Stellar node?

~~~
polymathist
I would recommend downloading the code and building from source on your own
hardware or an EC2 instance (a medium sized instance should be good enough).

Stellard repository:
[https://github.com/stellar/stellard](https://github.com/stellar/stellard) You
can follow this wiki for build instructions:
[https://wiki.stellar.org/Building_Stellard](https://wiki.stellar.org/Building_Stellard)

Some people may have had luck with Vagrant or Docker, but since I have not I
can't vouch for those methods.

